# Schools in Polis Latchi area



## lutondave (Aug 4, 2009)

Good Morning People
Have any of you got children at the local schools in the Polis or Latchi area??
How are they getting on ??
Are there many english there??
And any other information you may have 
Thank You
David and Susan


----------

